# Meez.com



## semantje (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi i was just surfing through some profiles and i came trough a member that had this little doll called a meez so i made one also, show me yours!! its kinda fun (reminds me of my dress up party's lol)

here,s mine:


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 25, 2007)

Aw, yours is so cute, I'm definently going to try this site.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm doing mine but i don't know if it's me but i have problems loading the page.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 25, 2007)

This is neat. I am trying it also, but it is taking forever for my registration to go through.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 25, 2007)

If you register give a refferal to members to earn Meez coins to purchase more accesseries. Msmystery846 is my Meez screen name


----------



## magosienne (Apr 25, 2007)

it kinda reminds me of the Wii with all the face features lol. (btw it's absolutely fun, playing with the Wii).


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't forget to ask new members for their Meez Screen name.

Mine is Msmystery846

Your Meez is cute


----------



## Shelley (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the website. Those are cute! ^^ I just made one..


----------



## semantje (Apr 25, 2007)

cute cute cute!!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 25, 2007)

ok, here's mine :


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

i made mine, but i can't get the code.....ahhhh what the crap??






There


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 25, 2007)

The Meez are so cute. Dont forget when you sign up say who refered you to get Meez coins. Msmystery846 is my screen name on Meez.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## semantje (Apr 25, 2007)

very cute everyone

!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 26, 2007)

That took me like 45 mins. It's a slow site.

Here's me


----------



## MindySue (Apr 26, 2007)

this is cool! im gonna try


----------



## Ashley (Apr 26, 2007)

Lol Cool Meez everyone. Do they do anything else?

Tony, what happened to your KNEEZ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 26, 2007)

This one is me.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 26, 2007)

i couldnt get it to work right


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 26, 2007)

hehe, how cute! I'll try to make one later


----------



## Aprill (Apr 26, 2007)

I had to do the thriller dance, couldnt resist:







I am such a geek


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Apr 26, 2007)

http://images.meez.com/user07/03/04/...0007470031.gif

mine lol!


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 26, 2007)

I got turned on to Meez a while back. Here is mine:


----------



## nehcterg (Apr 26, 2007)

here is mine:


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 26, 2007)

hmmm those are kinda freaky lol!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 26, 2007)

Too freakin cute! I love being barefoot, so i've got the britney spears thing going


----------



## semantje (Apr 26, 2007)

thats weird tony, it wasnt slow when i did it!


----------



## trinigul (Apr 26, 2007)

mrs.jones: i think you have a little more than bare feet in common with Brittney. girl, looks like your whoha's about to make an appearance.

(i've seen this glitch before)


----------



## Estrelinha (Apr 26, 2007)

I love these things!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 26, 2007)

hahaha all of these are so cute! :lol:

i've gotta make mine now, brb! xD

here's mine


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 26, 2007)

lol I see it


----------



## Ashley (Apr 26, 2007)

Lol april! The Thriller dance is awesome!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks to whomever used my Meez screename when they joined.

Msmystery846. I got 10 Meez coins.


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Shelley (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## KatJ (Apr 27, 2007)

OH MY SHIT!!! I didnt see that before! How effing funny is that?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 27, 2007)

Thats cute!!


----------



## Sparko (Apr 27, 2007)

hehehe here's mine, i think it's pretty spot-on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






oops, hehe


----------



## foxybronx (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## daer0n (Apr 27, 2007)

hahaha yours is SO cute foxybronx, i love it! :rotfl:


----------



## foxybronx (Apr 27, 2007)

These are adorable! LOL

Thanks Daeron  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

